# How do you Hang Trim on medal Framing??!!



## jamesr (Jan 19, 2005)

I am doing a small job that requires medal framing. I got the walls framed up fine, and the sheetrock up and finished. But how do you hang the trim molding? I talked to another local Carpenter and he said there are special nails you buy for your air nailer. But I can't find them anywhere. Can anyone help??


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Another case against one of my favorite gripes, metal studs.
I don't know of any special nails. I hate to admit this but I do what all of the others do, nail to the drywall and caulk + pray that the two hold it in place.
I have thought about an adhesive but if it ever has to come down the wall will be trashed.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I framed all my basement walls in metal stud when I finished it. I love the stuff. Attached the trim like Teetor said. It's held up fine despite the kids' best attempts to jar it loose with soccer balls and RC cars.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I've seen plywood backing between studs - screwed to the track and to one stud the other stud needed a light gauge angle to hold it in place. Don't know how it ended up working out - wasn't my project.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Hatchet, sounds like they were going to hang cabinets. Give me wood studs any day!


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm with you on wood studs - even one better that we're using on my current project is timber-strand. And no - it was for the base trim and crown. For the cabinets they had 6" metal strapping all the way along the walls at cabinet height (top and bottom of cabinets).


----------



## jamesr (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, I hate to just glue up the trim. I can't believe there isn't a better way of doing it. :cheesygri


----------



## jamesr (Jan 19, 2005)

After asking around some more and doing some research I found three ways of doing it.

1. the steel frame manufactures recommend using trim screws. 

2. as mentioned using a little adhesive, and shotting in finish nails at an angle.

3. just recently senco introduced a new line of hardened collated finish nails designed just for steel studs. They are 15 gauge. I'm not sure if you need a special gun or not, or if other companies make a similar product.

Thanks :Thumbs:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

With a strong rope and a fair trial..............oh I thought the thread topic was "_How do you hang Tim on metal framing_"

Bob


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

I framed up one wall of my basement with metal studs and used trim screws to attach the baseboard.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I wouldn't discount the benefits of steel framing so quickly. Once you know what you are doing you should be about 2 times as efficient with it. The additional benefits especially in a large remodel such as a basement keep on coming, such as the ease of running electrical and plumbing since no drilling is needed, no pressure treated bottom plates, perfectly plumb walls, easy application of thin firred walls on concrete ect...

You have to be a better builder since blocking needs to be added for doorways and hanging cabinets, but once again having the blocking in place instead of having to rely on finding studs gives you more flexibility and a much better end result. I think metal vs wood separates the boneheads and hacks from the guys who can think ahead.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike, What do you do 2 yrs. later when the guy comes home with his Cape Buffalo mount and wants to hang it up? True story!


----------



## PPro (Jan 26, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Mike, What do you do 2 yrs. later when the guy comes home with his Cape Buffalo mount and wants to hang it up? True story!


Use screws?  

Metal studs are far superior. Frog nail the molding to the studs, use a dot of construction adheasive in the corners only (so it wont ruin the walls if it needs to be taken down). And as always caulk the sides and inside corners.


----------



## 1badbanana (Jan 31, 2005)

PPro said:


> Use screws?
> 
> Metal studs are far superior. Frog nail the molding to the studs, use a dot of construction adheasive in the corners only (so it wont ruin the walls if it needs to be taken down). And as always caulk the sides and inside corners.



when i do metal stud partitions i cut wood blocks to go inbetween the studs on top and btm plate of metal fab. partition then wooden jacks and header...


----------



## Rusty Nails (Apr 3, 2005)

jamesr said:


> I am doing a small job that requires medal framing. I got the walls framed up fine, and the sheetrock up and finished. But how do you hang the trim molding? I talked to another local Carpenter and he said there are special nails you buy for your air nailer. But I can't find them anywhere. Can anyone help??


He sent you for a box of toe nails.....

When we use metal studs we back out and block for trim and cabinets.


----------

